# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Eπιδιoρθωση βιντεο

## vlahoskwn

γεια σας!
μου εδωσε ο πατερας μου ενα βιντεο
με το που το βαζω στην μπριζα αρχιζει και δουλευει αλλα με μικρες διακοπες
με το που βαζω την κασσετα δεν κανει τιποτα 
και στης δυο περιπτωσεις αναβει ενα λαμπακι που γραφει Vtr
τι να κανω;

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε.

----------


## ezizu

> γεια σας!
> μου εδωσε ο πατερας μου ενα βιντεο
> με το που το βαζω στην μπριζα αρχιζει και δουλευει αλλα με μικρες διακοπες
> με το που βαζω την κασσετα δεν κανει τιποτα 
> και στης δυο περιπτωσεις αναβει ενα λαμπακι που γραφει Vtr
> τι να κανω;


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μας πεις κάτι ακόμα,όπως μάρκα και μοντέλο.

----------


## vlahoskwn

μοντελο δεν ξερω μαρκα ειναι national

----------


## ezizu

> μοντελο δεν ξερω μαρκα ειναι national


Άρα Panasonic.Aν έχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό, πιθανών έχει πρόβλημα αυτό.
Πες μας και μοντέλο αν μπορείς,το γράφει σίγουρα στο πίσω μέρος στο ταμπελάκι (NV-.....).

----------


## vlahoskwn

g120em
ενταξει;

----------


## ezizu

Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό.Οπότε ,αν όντως έχει,ξεκινάς από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό, αλλάζοντας τους ηλεκτρολυτρικούς πυκνωτές ,(εκτός ίσως, από τον μεγάλο στο πρωτεύων, που πιθανών δεν σου κάνει αυτός το πρόβλημα ). 
Προσοχή να βάλεις 105 βαθμών κελσίου.
Τσέκαρε τον mode switch ,όπως και τον ιμάντα στο mode motor ,στο κάτω μέρος του μηχανισμού.Πιθανών έχει κοπεί.
Αυτά για αρχή.
Καλό βέβαια είναι ,αν έχει αρκετό καιρό να λειτουργήσει ή να κάνει service, να του κάνεις ένα γενικό service( ιμάντες,καθάρισμα ,λίπανση-γρασσάρισμα,κ.λ.π. ).

----------


## vlahoskwn

φιλρ μου σε ευχαριστω
επειδη εγω με τετοια δεν εχω ασχοληθει 
μπορω να κανω κατι;
και βεβαια με μικρο κοστος διοτι θα το χρημοποιησω για να μεταφερω δυο ταινιες

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Βασικά άμα δεν ξέρεις να κάνεις αυτά που περιγράφει ο ezizu (αλλαγή πυκνωτών), μάλλον πρέπει να εγκαταλείψεις την προσπάθεια.

----------


## vlahoskwn

κοιτα πυκνωτες μπορω να αλλαξω δεν εχω προβλημα κολλητηρι εχω ενα 40watt
απλα το κοστος δεν ξερω και αυτο με το τροφοδοτικο

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Οι πυκνωτές φτηνοί είναι, ανάλογα βέβαια και την ποιότητα (πες 1-2 ευρώ ο ένας).

Εκεί κάπου βέβαια έχει και 220ν, οπότε θέλει προσοχή. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς σε κανά φωτογραφείο, να ρωτήσεις πόσο πάει η μετατροπή 2 κασετών. Μάλλον θα ξεμπερδέψεις ευκολότερα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι αυτό που ρώτησες αρχικά, απλά λέω τώρα.

----------


## vlahoskwn

μαλλον αυτο θα κανω αλλα αν ειναι κατι απλο μπορει να με βοηθησει και ενα φιλος μου
τι λετε;

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Προσωπικά από επισκευές βίντεο δεν έχω ιδέα.  Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αν έχει να χρησιμοποιηθεί καιρό, πιθανώς να έχουν δημιουργηθεί κι άλλα προβλήματα, πχ. με τις κεφαλές, τον μηχανισμό κτλ. Γι'αυτό και λέω να το αφήσεις.

Αλλά ας μιλήσει καλύτερα κάποιος που ξέρει, μην σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου.

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου και την γνωμη σου

----------


## agis68

Το κακό με τα βιντεο (αφορά και βιντεοκάμερες της εποχής του 80-90) είναι τρομερά ευαίσθητα στην υγρασία....θυμάμαι σε ενα panasononic ΝV40 δεν άφηνε τη κασετα να μπει γιατί ειχε πάρει υγρασία μέσα...Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και με τις Handycam Sony ή αλλης εταιρείας που δεν ξεκίναγε αν δεν επεφτε η υγρασία...Εχω αρκετά μηχανήματα απο εκείνη την όμορφη εποχή. Κανένα δεν εχει παρουσιάσει θεμα με ιμαντες κλπ. Ειναι απλά φυλαγμένα και κατα διαστήματα εχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί...προχθές εβαλα μια JVC καμερα επαγγελματική βαρέως τύπου να δουλέψει και δούλεψε μια χαρά, σύμφωνοι μπαταρίες εχουν πια ψοφήσει αλλά σαν μηχάνημα ανταποκρίθηκε άψογα...Τωρα σε ορισμένα μηχανηματα με κακή χρήση (ευτυχώς οχι δικά μου) εμφανίζονται προβλήματα αρχικά στη τροφοδοσία και σε ενα ειχε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις. Εδειχνε οτι δούλευε καλά, μόλις εβαζες κασέτα έσβηνε χανόνταν η τροφοδοσία....και το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι είχε με  καποιο τροπο παραβιαστεί το ζύγισμα του μηχανισμου που μπαινει η κασέτα και κατεβάζει τις κεφαλές...εκεί απαιτουσε περισσότερη τροφοδοσία δεν αντεχε το τροφοδοτικό και εκλεινε....Αυτό μπορει κάλλιστα να προκληθεί απο εγκλωβισμό μιας κασέτας μέσα και να κανουμε προσπάθεια χωρίς γνώσεις να απεμπλέξουμε τη κασέτα. Τελως πάντων το πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο διορθώθηκε,  με φτιάξιμο (ίσιωμα) της πλατφόρμας που δεχεται τη κασέτα μετά απο πολύ κοπο και προσπάθεια. Ενα άλλο θέμα είναι και οι κραδασμοί καθώς και έλεγχο για ψυχρές κολλήσεις...

αυτά απο τη λίγη εμπειρία που έχω κυρίως ως λάτρης του είδους

----------


## ezizu

> μαλλον αυτο θα κανω αλλα αν ειναι κατι απλο μπορει να με βοηθησει και ενα φιλος μου
> τι λετε;


Αν ο φίλος σου ,έχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία με τέτοιου είδους επισκευές, οκ. Αν δεν έχει ,τότε καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθείτε και να πας το μηχάνημα σε κάποιο τεχνικό, που μπορεί να το αναλάβει.




> Το κακό με τα βιντεο (αφορά και βιντεοκάμερες της εποχής του 80-90) είναι τρομερά ευαίσθητα στην υγρασία....θυμάμαι σε ενα panasononic ΝV40 δεν άφηνε τη κασετα να μπει γιατί ειχε πάρει υγρασία μέσα...Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και με τις Handycam Sony ή αλλης εταιρείας που δεν ξεκίναγε αν δεν επεφτε η υγρασία...Εχω αρκετά μηχανήματα απο εκείνη την όμορφη εποχή. Κανένα δεν εχει παρουσιάσει θεμα με ιμαντες κλπ. Ειναι απλά φυλαγμένα και κατα διαστήματα εχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί...προχθές εβαλα μια JVC καμερα επαγγελματική βαρέως τύπου να δουλέψει και δούλεψε μια χαρά, σύμφωνοι μπαταρίες εχουν πια ψοφήσει αλλά σαν μηχάνημα ανταποκρίθηκε άψογα..........


Σωστά. Η λειτουργεία αυτή( έλεγχος υγρασίας ), υπάρχει σε αυτές τις συσκευές, επειδή οι κεφαλές τους, που βρίσκονται πάνω σε ένα τύμπανο (το λεγόμενο τύμπανο κεφαλών ),για να <<διαβάσουν>> ( ή και να γράψουν ακόμα,το ίδιο είναι ) την ταινία, πρέπει η ταινία να έρχεται σε επαφή με το τύμπανο,το οποίο όμως περιστρέφεται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι και το παραμικρό ίχνος υγρασίας, αν υπάρχει πάνω στο τύμπανο,θα δημιουργήσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα. Θα κολλήσει η ταινία πάνω στο τύμπανο ( το οποίο όπως είπα περιστρέφεται ),με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει ζημιά στην ταινία (τσαλάκωμα-κόψιμο) και πιθανότατα να καταστραφεί και κάποια από τις κεφαλές που βρίσκονται πάνω στο τύμπανο ( και τότε ,θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ολόκληρο το τύμπανο των κεφαλών,άρα υψηλό κόστος επισκευής ). 
Τα μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιούσαν ιμάντες από ανθρακονήματα ,δεν είχαν συνήθως πρόβλημα με τους ιμάντες.
Αυτά που είχαν λαστιχένιους  κλασικούς ιμάντες, είχαν πρόβλημα και αιτία για αυτό ήταν είτε η μη χρήση του μηχανήματος ή η φυσιολογική φθορά των ιμαντών  με το πέρασμα κάποιου ευλογού χρονικού διαστήματος .
Για επισκευή μηχανισμού, χρειάζεται προσοχή ( καθώς και γνώση και εμπειρία θα έλεγα ), επειδή σε κάποια μοντέλα ,χρειάζεται και χρονισμός του μηχανισμού, ίσως μόνο σε ένα τμήμα του( π.χ. ασανσέρ κασέτας,οδηγών ταινίας κ.λ.π. ),μπορεί όμως και ολόκληρου του μηχανισμού, ανάλογα τον μηχανισμό.

----------


## vlahoskwn

ο φιλος  μου δεν ξερει απο τετοια αλλα ξερεις για τροφοδοικα πυκνωτες και τετοια
τι λετε;

----------


## agis68

δύσκολα!!!...τα VCR είναι πολύπλοκα εργοστάσια...και πολύ θαυμαστά ως προς τη λειτουργία τους....

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ δεν προσπαθγσω

----------

